# Talis Brand



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Does anyone know of anything about a swiss made brand called Talis? Or are they one of the obscure brands swallowed up by bigger fish due to the quartz revolution?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

Padraig said:


> Does anyone know of anything about a swiss made brand called Talis? Or are they one of the obscure brands swallowed up by bigger fish due to the quartz revolution?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually cheap cased up Swiss movements often with very thin gold plating.

Certainly nothing to write home about.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

I thought so







cheers


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I have one, quite thin, poss the only gold watch I wear. Has a couple of dial marks but otherwise very good nick.

CLICL HERE


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice watch PG and a nice Peseux movement too.

Looks something to write home about to me nothing cheap about that one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks roy I like it very much and wear it when I have ocassion to as it's in good fettle and looks really smart IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Very nice watch PG and a nice Peseux movement too.
> 
> Looks something to write home about to me nothing cheap about that one.
> 
> ...


Padraig asked and I gave him my honest considered answer.

What was I supposed to say, "they are great watches go ahead and spend your money on one"?

They are Â£10 watches and that's it, loads of them around and a lot of old Avias etc use that Peseaux movement.

I can only give my personal opinion.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Fair enough Neil,

I personally think that PG's is worth a lot more than Â£10 and on a dealers site would fetch about Â£40-Â£50 in nice condition.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

I quite agree Roy no doubt PG's watch would sell for Â£40-Â£50 on a dealers site.

I was going by ebay and market prices.


----------

